# Schweiff für Logo erstellen



## julchen (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen schweiff für ein Logo erstellen. Leider bekomme ich das nicht so recht hin mit Corel. Kann mir jemand helfen, bzw. sagen wie ich am besten einen schweiff erstellen soll und mit welchem Programm, bzw. Hilfsmitteln.

Hier mein Entwurf:


----------



## _chefrocka (24. Oktober 2005)

Also neben Corel (hab da keine Erfahrung mit) geht das auf jeden Fall mit Freehand oder Illustrator. Einfach zwei Ellipsen aufziehen, versetzt übereinander legen und mit dem Ausstanzen-Werkzeug - Überraschung! - ausstanzen.   
Dann hast du die Grundform eines Schweifes.


----------



## thecamillo (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich würde die Idee verwerfen einen Schweif für ein Logo zu erstellen, da die Linien hieraus zu filigran werden können was dein Entwurf auch zeigt! Ein Logo soll klar und gut einprägsam sein! Mit zu vielen drum herum verbaust du nur die Optik deines Logos!

Nenn uns mal um was es geht bei deinem Logo, Produkt, Firma was isses, dann lassen sich sicherlich auch akzeptable Lösungen finden!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## bluex (26. Oktober 2005)

hi

Also ich würde es einfach und schnell mit Photoshop machen.

Du machts dauzu einfach mit dem Elipsenwerkzeug eine Elipse, füllst diese mit einer Farbe, und machst anschliessend auf der selben Ebene eine weitere Elipse, die allerdings kleiner sein soll. Mit dieser Elipsenauswahl wird dann das weggenommen was an der ersten zu viel ist. Über bearbeiten ------> löschen .
Danach kannst du mit den Ebenenoptionen den übriggebliebenen Schweif mit Schatten usw versehen.

mfg
blue


----------



## Schizophrenie (2. November 2005)

Ich würde mich auch der Meinung von thecamilo anschliessen...aberr wenn du trotzdem nen Schweiff haben möchtest kenne ich da 2 Möglichkeiten.

1) Du arbeitest mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug ( Pfadwerkzeug)....

Hier kannst du nämlich schöne Bogen erstellen

2) (nicht so genau, aber dennoch möglich) 

Du erstellst einfach auf der Arbeitsfläche einen Kreis und wendest den Strudelfilter an....dann wirst du sehen, dass sich das objekt in eine bestimmte Richtung bewegt, dann einfach diesen vorgang wiederholen Strg + F ....mit der Zeit erhältst du einen Schweiff (die werte vom strudel gehören nicht verändert, aber du kannst experimentieren)

gruß yafes


----------



## julchen (8. November 2005)

Hallo,
sorry für die späte Meldung. Erst mal vielen Dank für die Reaktionen. Also es soll ein Logo für eine Software werden. Den Schweiff hab ich schon vereinfacht indem ich nicht mehrere Farben übereinander gelegt hab, sondern alles einfarbig gehalten.

Wenns noch jemanden interessiert kann ich ja mal das fertige Logo posten.

Gruss
Julchen


----------

